# Top 5 Dumb and Disgusting Things People Do on a Flight



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2018)

Since we all tend to travel quite a bit rather it be for pleasure or business, I found this to be an interesting article. I'm sure there are plenty of other annoyances too so feel free to add to this list. I can't say I ever encountered anyone eating a hard-boiled egg on a flight. LOL

Ref: https://ourtripguide.com/travel-guides/top-5-dumb-and-disgusting-things-people-do-on-a-flight/

*#1 – Unwanted Physical Contact* - "One of the worst behaviors on a plane is unwanted physical contact. Pushing, pulling, jiggling, kicking, or messing with another passenger’s seat… This is just inexcusable. I had lowered my seat and fallen asleep until awoke to the man behind me grabbing my arm and yelling angrily at me in a language I don’t understand. After a while, the flight attendant explained to me that he was asking me to put my seat back to its normal position. Well, the debate whether seat reclining is rude continues. But going as far as touching another passenger is absolutely and inarguably inappropriate." —Caroline

*#2 – Malodorous Bare Feet* - "Some people take their shoes and socks off and feel free to put their feet anywhere except on the floor. Have you ever thought that the airplane cabin is not your living room? We didn’t pay pricey tickets to see and smell your feet! And we definitely don’t want to see them at the same level as the food we’re trying to eat. I was on an 11-hour flight and as soon as I sat down I smelled something nasty. I looked down and discovered the surprisingly malodorous bare feet of the person sitting behind me. Asking somebody to contain their foul smell didn’t seem a nice way to start a flight, so I decided to activate the air nozzle above my seat and had to keep it on the entire flight. Why do some people like to make others suffer?" —Christine

*#3 – The Vomit Nightmare* - "This is probably the nastiest puke experience ever happened on a plane. The most disgusting and horrible behavior on a plane is actually something I experienced unwillingly. Well, somebody had puked into the seatback pocket on the previous flight! I’m not referring to the air sickness bag inside the pocket, I’m talking about the actual pocket. So I was the lucky one who’d find the gross surprise. If planes are supposed to be cleaned between flights, then the cleaning staff decided to leave it there as well. Oh, and this was a full-flight and no I wasn’t able to change the seat." —Josh

*#4 – Dirty Diapers *- "The worst things I’ve seen during flights all involve the kind of people who apparently don’t realize that smells can actually travel within an enclosed space. Like that woman who changed her baby’s smelly diaper on her own lap in the seat, right next to all passengers. And that other young woman who decided to freely apply perfume and then follow it up by painting her nails." —Patricia

*#5 – Hardboiled Eggs* - "Are you the type of person who loves attention so much you don’t mind whether it’s full of love or hatred? Bring some smelly food and you’ll become the most hated passenger on the plane. I was once stuck in the middle seat on a flight like if this wasn’t enough irritation for me, the woman sitting to my left pulled out a whole bag of hard-boiled eggs (that had obviously been sitting out for a while) to snack on. That horrible smell was certainly not something you want to deal with in a confined space." —Denise


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2018)

Haha, I ate two hardboiled eggs on one of my recent flights! I've also taken off my shoes, but never socks... These people probably hate me!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 19, 2018)

Touching the seatback in front of you when you get up!

Why not touch your own headrest of your seat or better yet, grab on the armrest to help you get out of your chair?

Sorry, but I'm a flying Madonna.

And yes, the vomit nightmare is my nightmare. Never heard of that happening but it very well could happen.


----------



## User1 (Sep 19, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> Touching the seatback in front of you when you get up!
> Why not touch your own headrest of your seat or better yet, grab on the armrest to help you get out of your chair?


ugh the person behind me on my flight back from paris felt she needed to put one hand on my seatback, one on hers, and walk across the armrests to get out to use the restroom. she was loud obnoxious and drunk and i hated her   

I also think you should put your seat upright if it's during meal service. 

Otherwise, I usually can adjust to make my flight tolerable as well as letting the person near me be comfortable too with their entirety of the armrest....but if their elbow creeps into my seat too far they definitely get adjusted quickly. 

smelliness is so hard to get rid of once it's let loose on the plane  tuna sandwiches eeeee 

I even bring socks to put on when I wear sandals on the plane because I hate having shoes on, but also do NOT want to touch my feet to where everyone else's feet have been


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)

Old bitch behind me on the flight back from FL was playing Candy Crush or some shit, at full blast, with no earbuds in the entire time.  As we're waiting to get off the plane, she then having a wonderful conversation about incontinence with the other old lady across the aisle.  She then had the gall to try and line jump ahead of our row on the way out.  She got a Supe-sized body check back into place while I let our whole row out.

And take a f*cking shower, people.  The dude next to me and Mrs. Supe on our flight back from Seattle (huge surprise there) had the WORST B.O. you've ever smelled.  If you can afford a cross country flight, you can afford the soap and water for a f*cking shower.  It was so bad, we had to take turns smelling through a deodorant lid for the entire flight.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## MA_PE (Sep 24, 2018)

I was just on a cross-country flight and I had an aisle seat.  I put my arm on my arm rest and hit something.  The frickin a-hole behind took his shoes off and had his socked foot parked on my armrest.  WTF?!?!?


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I was just on a cross-country flight and I had an aisle seat.  I put my arm on my arm rest and hit something.  The frickin a-hole behind took his shoes off and had his socked foot parked on my armrest.  WTF?!?!?


I'd be in cuffs if that happened to me.


----------



## User1 (Sep 24, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I was just on a cross-country flight and I had an aisle seat.  I put my arm on my arm rest and hit something.  The frickin a-hole behind took his shoes off and had his socked foot parked on my armrest.  WTF?!?!?﻿


that happened to me multiple times with the lady behind me on the flight i mentioned above.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 25, 2018)

Flying back and forth to Dubai/Afghanistan so many times a few years ago, I had a subscription from United to bump me up to economy plus an all my flights.  Not 1st class, but some decent extra legroom and, since it was a paid upgrade, it usually wasn't as crowded.  One flight home I had my row of 3 seats to myself so I put my armrests up and put my feet up to get some sleep when some jackwagon comes up from coach, wakes me up and tells me to move over so he could sit there.  Not sure if he spoke enough English to know what [email protected]#% off means, but if not, my pissy attitude was enough to send him back to his seat.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2018)

There was a lady eating grapes, a string cheese, and two hardboiled eggs on the train into work today (bike's still in the shop). I noticed the smell for sure, but it didn't really bother me too much. But there was better air circulation on the train vs on an airplane.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

If I had the money I would fly 1st Class on every flight.. air travel has become like greyhound!


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 25, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> If I had the money I would fly 1st Class on every flight.. air travel has become like greyhound!


We were bummed when they switched us to military flights cause we were getting a ton of airline miles, but I gotta admit, flying home from the 'Stan in uniform was even better.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 25, 2018)

I just traveled JetBlue from East to West coast.  I passed these seats in first class that had a single seat in the middle of what would be 2 regular first class seats or 3 coach seats that had plexiglass shield and a door so it's like you're in your own little room.  I guess it's called "Mint".  Checking online the fare is 2x to 3x what a typical airfare would be.

Must be nice.

https://www.jetblue.com/flying-with-us/mint/


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> I just traveled JetBlue from East to West coast.  I passed these seats in first class that had a single seat in the middle of what would be 2 regular first class seats or 3 coach seats that had plexiglass shield and a door so it's like you're in your own little room.  I guess it's called "Mint".  Checking online the fare is 2x to 3x what a typical airfare would be.
> 
> Must be nice.
> 
> https://www.jetblue.com/flying-with-us/mint/


HFS! The fricking seats have massagers!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep, I've seen those Mint seats many a time before. Some day!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 25, 2018)

Flying sucks when you're over 6'3". That is all. There is nothing fun or even remotely enjoyable about it. Whiskey helps, but it doesn't help enough.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

csb said:


>


sorry, i stand up because i'm tired of sitting. i don't push anyone out of my way and am not acting impatient, but i gotta straighten my knees asap. lol


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Flying sucks when you're over 6'3". That is all. There is nothing fun or even remotely enjoyable about it. Whiskey hel﻿ps, but it doesn't help enough.﻿


have you tried more whiskey?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 25, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> have you tried more whiskey?


I'm afraid that the more might lead to other problems. Ones on the list even.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> sorry, i stand up because i'm tired of sitting. i don't push anyone out of my way and am not acting impatient, but i gotta straighten my knees asap. lol


As long as your crotch or butt isn't in my face, stand away. Also, don't rest any boobs on my head. 

Brought to you by things that have happened to me on flights.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 25, 2018)

Can't say I would be wholly opposed to boobs on my head.


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Can't say I would be wholly opposed to boobs on my head.


Nothing completes a long flight like a sweaty man boob toupee.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 25, 2018)

Supe said:


> Nothing completes a long flight like a sweaty man boob toupee.


Well, that's um different.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> I'm afraid that the more might lead to other problems. Ones on the list even.


what about better whiskey?


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

csb said:


> As long as your crotch or butt isn't in my face, stand away. Also, don't rest any boobs on my head.
> 
> Brought to you by things that have happened to me on flights.


I feel like I need to try to rest my boob on someone's head on a flight now. just to challenge myself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 25, 2018)

Challenge yourself?


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Challenge yourself?


figure out a situation where ones boob might land on another's head, casually.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> figure out a situation where ones boob might land on another's head, casually.


Be sure to stand up, then drape your arms on both headrests,  lean forward a little and let gravity do its thing.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

csb said:


> Be sure to stand up, then drape your arms on both headrests,  lean forward a little and let gravity do its thing. ﻿


am i facing the back of my seat? or yours? lol or the person in front of me? i need a diagram pls


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> am i facing the back of my seat? or yours? lol or the person in front of me? i need a diagram pls


You're facing out towards the aisle, with an arm on the seat in front of you and an arm on your seat.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

csb said:


> You're facing out towards the aisle, with an arm on the seat in front of you and an arm on your seat. ﻿


I am going to figure out a way to make this my new pic.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

Dang it! I forgot to add...arm on each seat and boobs on my head. Those were not complete instructions.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

csb said:


> Dang it! I forgot to add...arm on each seat and boobs on my head. Those were not complete instructions. ﻿


thank you for enhancing my ...life.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2018)

You guys have had some terrible plane experiences.

One standout plane experience I had was one time, this guy and girl and I (all strangers) were sharing a row together. We got along really well and exchanged emails at the end of the flight (I'm not sure why we didn't exchange phone numbers? This was a while ago, maybe before smart phones were the norm). Anyway, needless to say, I never talked to either of them again...

But like six months after the flight, I got a weird email from some chick who was freaking out at me because she had found a piece of paper with my name and email address on it in her boyfriend's things. She wanted to know who the heck I was, accused me of hooking up with her guy (clearly, she had trust issues), and wanted to know why she had found my info in her boyfriend's stuff.

I didn't respond to her, and by then, had lost the guy's info, so couldn't even let him know.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

Is this like when you have the dental hygienist brushing her boobs over you while she is cleaning your teeth?

And no its not the one that you wish was doing that, she is normally in the dental "stall" next to mine 

#hatethedentist


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

Exactly.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 25, 2018)

TJ doesn't look happy in that pic. 

She would be happy if she was holding a whisky though.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> TJ doesn't look happy in that pic.
> 
> She would be happy if she was holding a ﻿whisky though.


truth.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> TJ doesn't look happy in that pic.
> 
> She would be happy if she was holding a ﻿whisky though.


wait, i do look happy. because i'm the blonde with the boob on someone's head. there's even a key plan.


----------



## User1 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'd still be happier with whisky.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh, sorry.

CSB needs to have a whisky then. Apparently I should pour myself one right now as well.


----------



## frazil (Sep 25, 2018)

csb said:


> You're facing out towards the aisle, with an arm on the seat in front of you and an arm on your seat.


Why is csb wearing goggles?


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2018)

frazil said:


> Why is csb wearing goggles?


Safety against people who stand up the minute the plane lands.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 26, 2018)

csb said:


> Safety against people who stand up the minute the plane lands.


And here I was thinking it was to keep from getting your eye poked by a rogue nipple...


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> And here I was thinking it was to keep from getting your eye poked by a rogue nipple...


Though let's remember that elimination is better than PPE.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2018)

tj would need to be pretty tall for the depicted situation to occur.  I think it might be more of a boob facial as opposed to a toupee

(csb:  pretty mad paint skillz.  That sketch is hysterical.)


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

csb said:


> Though let's remember that elimination is better than PPE.


are you recommending I eliminate my boobs?


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> tj would need to be pretty tall for the depicted situation to occur.  I think it might be more of a boob facial as opposed to a toupee
> 
> (csb:  pretty mad paint skillz.  That sketch is hysterical.)


How tall? I'm tall.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2018)

MA_PE said:


> tj would need to be pretty tall for the depicted situation to occur.  I think it might be more of a boob facial as opposed to a toupee
> 
> (csb:  pretty mad paint skillz.  That sketch is hysterical.)


I'm fairly short while sitting. 



tj_PE said:


> are you recommending I eliminate my boobs?


Don't stand up!


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

csb said:


> Don't stand up!


we've already established that that is not a reasonable solution!


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> we've already established that that is not a reasonable solution!


Boobs it is then. 

Or I'll keep wearing my safety goggles.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

I also don't know why people have to immediately call someone to tell them they landed - maybe its their ride but its always annoying when as soon as the plane touches down you have folks whipping out their cellphones proclaiming their "just landed" status -  I mean news travels pretty quick, if the plane crashed on landing odds are whomever you were calling will know about it pretty soon..

But I think the worst airplane offense is people that have a pre flight conversation full of giggles and loud talk when most people would just like to shove that F'n phone down your gigantic hole of a mouth!!!


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I also don't know why people have to immediately call someone to tell them they landed - maybe its their ride but its always annoying when as soon as the plane touches down you have folks whipping out their cellphones proclaiming their "just landed" status -  I mean news travels pretty quick, if the plane crashed on landing odds are whomever you were calling will know about it pretty soon..
> 
> But I think the worst airplane offense is people that have a pre flight conversation full of giggles and loud talk when most people would just like to shove that F'n phone down your gigantic hole of a mouth!!!


I don't know why people need to call PERIOD.  Even if I'm scheduling a ride, etc., I just shoot a text telling them we touched down so they know to leave the house to come get me.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

I have to message my mother when i land to tell her that i landed otherwise I will forget and she will end up sending me a million messages while i'm juggling all of the luggage and post flight bathroom stop and getting transport to wherever etc. other than that i agree with the calling


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2018)

Supe said:


> I don't know why people need to call PERIOD.  Even if I'm scheduling a ride, etc., I just shoot a text telling them we touched down so they know to leave the house to come get me.


This. It seems like it's mostly people on jitterbug phones who then need to recount the entire flight AS WE'RE STILL TAXIING to the people who are picking them up in 15 GD minutes.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

You guys should probably hope you're never on a plane with me!  :rotflmao:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> I am going to figure out a way to make this my new pic.


csb and I need to swap seats.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> You guys should probably hope you're never on a plane with me!  :rotflmao:


I feel like this could be explained more thoroughly.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> I feel like this could be explained more thoroughly.﻿


shoes off, feet on seat, farting a lot, probably. 

and she doesn't come with whiskey.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> shoes off, feet on seat, farting a lot, probably.
> 
> and she doesn't come with whiskey.


Why is she even allowed on this site?


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Why is she even allowed on this site?﻿


:dunno:  

but she's cute and we like her!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> :dunno:
> 
> but she's cute and we like her!


Obviously we overlook a lot because the whiskey thing seems pretty unforgivable. Pro tip: if you don't come with whiskey, you better be cute and likeable.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> if you don't come with whiskey, you be﻿tter be cute and likeable.


catchphrase for EB.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

and life, in general.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> :dunno:
> 
> but she's cute and we like her!


We need pics.  For science, of course.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

this kind of makes me want to take one of those $79 round trip spirit airlines flights to vegas, don't take any luggage, just walk around drunk all day and gamble and then fly back, roll back into the house like you have been at work all day 

whose in? say next Tuesday?


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> this kind of makes me want to take one of those $79 round trip spirit airlines flights to vegas, don't take any luggage, just walk around drunk all day and gamble and then fly back, roll back into the house lik﻿e you have been at work al﻿l day  ﻿
> 
> whose in? say next Tuesday?


that sounds fantastic. Next week doesn't work for me, though


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> We need pics.  For science, of course.﻿


there are some somewhere around here. also, linkedIn


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

I've already explained some of my no-go's earlier in this thread. I also like to stand up when the plane as gotten to the gate, but always take an aisle seat over any other seat. Also, depending on the person picking me up from the airport, I call when we've landed and are taxi-ing. Though most of the time these days, I'm getting picked up by a Lyft, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> this kind of makes me want to take one of those $79 round trip spirit airlines flights to vegas, don't take any luggage, just walk around drunk all day and gamble and then fly back, roll back into the house like you have been at work all day
> 
> whose in? say next Tuesday?


Is the return flight same day?  If so, I can't imagine why I wouldn't do this most every week.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> there are some somewhere around here. also, linkedIn


Once upon a time, I posted a picture of my Halloween costume last year. I got compliments on my abs.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> there are some somewhere around here. also, linkedIn


I've seen a couple. Can confirm tJ's assessment.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

My Linked In photo is probably five or six years old, but it's the only professional headshot I've ever had done, so yep.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> My Linked In photo is probably five or six years old, but it's the only professional headshot I've ever had done﻿, so yep.


you haven't aged a bit, dear ♥


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

My hair is longer! But that's for the wedding.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

Also, @tj_PE, how do you know I don't come with whiskey? I mean, it's an equal chance of whiskey or tequila, but still...


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Also, @tj_PE, how do you know I don't come with whiskey? I mean, it's an equal chance of whiskey or﻿ tequila, but still...


I suppose I don't know this, then!


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> sorry, i stand up because i'm tired of sitting. i don't push anyone out of my way and am not acting impatient, but i gotta straighten my knees asap. lol


Oh yeah, same.  My leg cramps if I sit for too long.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> there are some somewhere around here. also, linkedIn


But I don't know people's names.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> this kind of makes me want to take one of those $79 round trip spirit airlines flights to vegas, don't take any luggage, just walk around drunk all day and gamble and then fly back, roll back into the house like you have been at work all day
> 
> whose in? say next Tuesday?


Next Tuesday is only $68 on Spirit. You'd have to make it an overnighter, though- get to Vegas at 8PM and get back to DEN at 11 AM. Just in time for a sensible lunch, eh.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

txjennah said:


> Oh yeah, same.  My leg cramps if I sit for too long.


Yeah, my knees start to ache like crazy! Another reason I get aisle seats. I can get up to walk around if needed.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, my knees start to ache like crazy! Another reason I get aisle seats. I can get up to ﻿walk around if needed﻿.


but then you have to get up if people have to peeeeee


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> but then you have to get up if people have to peeeeee


Another excuse to stretch my legs!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

csb said:


> Next Tuesday is only $68 on Spirit. You'd have to make it an overnighter, though- get to Vegas at 8PM and get back to DEN at 11 AM. Just in time for a sensible lunch, eh.


lets do it!  I did this once 2 years ago and it was actually a ton of fun. fly in, drink, eat, drink, gamble, drink, gamble, people watch, was actually a good time!

also you can stow away a bathing suit in your pocket and get into Caesars Pools pretty easily


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> but then you have to get up if people have to peeeeee


I guarantee, if you are on a flight with me, sitting in my row, and in the aisle seat, I WILL get up to use the restroom at least 3 times.


----------



## User1 (Sep 26, 2018)

txjennah said:


> I guarantee, if you are on a flight with me, sitting in my row, and in the aisle sea﻿t, I WILL get up to use the restroom at least 3 times.﻿﻿


but will you rest your boob on my head?


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 26, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> but will you rest your boob on my head?


There's not much boob to rest. pppp


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 26, 2018)

txjennah said:


> There's not much boob to rest. pppp


EB does not discriminate.


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2018)

EB.com - if it nips, it sits!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 27, 2018)

Supe said:


> EB.com - if it nips, it sits!


You sure about that?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> You sure about that?


This is the dude who always seems to have the center seat. He then rests his elbows in my muffin top.


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> You sure about that?


This is TJ's head we're talking about here, so yes.


----------



## User1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Supe said:


> This is TJ's head we're talking about here, so yes.﻿


NO ITS NOT ITS @csb 's head!


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm hurt, @Supe. We've been internet friends for nine years and you didn't recognize me.


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2018)

txjennah said:


> tj_PE said:
> 
> 
> > but will you rest your boob on my head?
> ...


Sorry TJ, but you said it.  @csb - it's not personal, I was referring only to the post above!


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2018)

Supe said:


> Sorry TJ, but you said it.  @csb - it's not personal, I was referring only to the post above!


This is the equivalent of "she had hair?".


----------



## User1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Supe said:


> Sorry TJ, but you said it.  @csb - it's not personal, I was referring only to the post above!﻿﻿


okok


----------



## P-E (Sep 27, 2018)

Boob seating would make the flight to Newark more bearable.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 28, 2018)

* more boobable


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 28, 2018)

This entire thread has become unbelievaboob.


----------



## Bot-Man (Sep 29, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> This entire thread has become unbelievaboob.


I found it quite titillating


----------



## P-E (Oct 1, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> This entire thread has become unbelievaboob.


Yup, aka Boobs on a Plane


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2018)

So sitting between CSB and TJ is the breast seating arrangement one could hope for a on a flight?


----------



## P-E (Oct 1, 2018)

Supe said:


> So sitting between CSB and TJ is the breast seating arrangement one could hope for a on a flight?


Even better than first ass seating.


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2018)

Supe said:


> So sitting between CSB and TJ is the breast seating arrangement one could hope for a on a flight?


Is the plane on a treadmill?


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2018)

csb said:


> Is the plane on a treadmill?


Probably, so get comfy, because that bad boy's never taking off.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm gonna be on a plane this Friday. I wonder if I'll get any boobs rested on my head??


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 2, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I'm gonna be on a plane this Friday. I wonder if I'll get any boobs rested on my head??


one can only hope.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I'm gonna be on a plane this Friday. I wonder if I'll get any boobs rested on my head??


Well, if it doesn't pan out on Friday, you can at least look forward to the possibility of being able to rest your own boobs on your head in 50 years.  :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> Well, if it doesn't pan out on Friday, you can at least look forward to the possibility of being able to rest your own boobs on your head in 50 years.  :dunno:


Haha! That would probably need to involve a significant size increase in my boobs. But still, something to, um, I'm not sure, maybe look forward to?


----------



## User1 (Oct 2, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Haha! That would probably need to involve a significant size increase in my boobs. But still, something to, um, I'm not sure, maybe loo﻿k forward to?﻿


or just really stretchy skin. don't underestimate what the future may hold!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 2, 2018)

Excellent point.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2018)

just going to have to cash in a little of the 401K to fly first class from here on out....

https://www.foxnews.com/travel/airline-passenger-allegedly-allows-child-to-use-potty-in-planes-aisle-its-vile


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2018)

Could she seriously not be bothered to walk her kid into the f*cking bathroom?  Did it not raise any eyebrows when she went through security with that thing as her carry on?


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2018)

What the what?! Was she just going to save the contents until they got to the end? She'd have to go to the lav anyway. Cripes.


----------



## User1 (Oct 8, 2018)

first class doesn't always guarantee no kids! just saying ..


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2018)

csb said:


> What the what?! Was she just going to save the contents until they got to the end? She'd have to go to the lav anyway. Cripes.


She'd probably try to dump it in the plastic garbage bag when the attendant comes around for final trash collection...


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2018)

Supe said:


> She'd probably try to dump it in the plastic garbage bag when the attendant comes around for final trash collection...


----------

